# Hamster, swollen testicles!



## lo-lee-ta (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, i know that male hamsters have very large prominent testicles but today i noticed that Tofu's were looking a bit bigger than normal i estimate that he has just reached around 5 months old, could he just have reached sexual maturity?
I also thought i saw a red line down the middle but am not too sure (he's gone back to sleep now). Should i take him to the vet tomorrow or monday just to make sure or is this normal? xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Our hamster had massive testicles, it's perfectly normal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes with changes in temperture they can swell and shrink so as long as they are not an odd shape or look sore I think he should be ok.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sure he's fine; and the vet might get bit envious if they really are that huge!


----------

